# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  WABBA World Championships 2014 (14-15 Iουνίου,Ναύπλιο)

## Polyneikos

Το 2ημερο 14 & 15 Ιουνίου 2014 , στο όμορφο Ναύπλιο, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το *Παγκόσμιο της WABBA*, με διοργανωτές την WABBA Hellas και τον πρωταθλητή  Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη.
Αναμένεται να προσελκύσει αρκετούς αθλητές, Έλληνους και ξένους.
Tην τελευταία φορά που είχε διοργανωθεί Παγκόσμιο της WABBA στην Ελλάδα, ήταν το *2006 στο Περιστέρι.*




-------------

The weekend 14 & 15 June 2014, in the beautiful city of *Nafplio*, will take place  the  WABBA World Championships, organized by *WABBA Hellas* and *world champion Taso Koligkionis.* 
It is expected to attract a lot of athletes, Greek and foreigners.
Αfter 8 years, the World Championship returns to Greece *(WABBA World Championships 2006,Athens)

H ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΥ!


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που έχουμε, πρόκριση θα λάβουν οι 4 πρώτοι της κάθε κατηγορίας από το Πρωτάθλημα της 1ης Ιουνίου!

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους βάλουν στόχο αυτόν τον αγώνα. Είμαι σίγουρος πως ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης θα κάνει το καλύτερο για να φιλοξενηθεί αυτή η διοργάνωση στο Ναύπλιο. Το 2006 στο Περιστέρι, η πρσέλευση ξένων αθλητών ήταν μεγάλη και η ελληνική εθνική ομάδα, πολύ δυνατή σε όλες τις κατηγορίες με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό να κερδίζει την επαγγελματική κατηγορία και να χαρίζει συγκίνηση σε όλους μας! Εύχομαι και φέτος να ζήσουμε μεγάλες στιγμές.!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σειρά παίρνει,  το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA, το επικείμενο Σαββατοκύριακο, 14-15 Ιουνίου,στο Ναύπλιο.
Αναμένεται ενας πολυ καλός αγώνας, εννοείται οτι το* Bodybuilding.gr* θα είναι εκεί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gmargaritis

Εύχομαι να γίνει ένας  καλός αγώνας και όλοι οι αθλητές να δώσουν ότι καλύτερο έχουν.. Θα είμαστε εκεί μετά από πάλι ένα πολύωρο ταξίδι από Αλεξανδρούπολη.. Μία καλή προσπάθεια για να έρθει η ξεκούραση μετα..

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη τύπου του δημάρχου Ναυπλίου και του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη, αναφορικά με το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA .

----------


## Polyneikos

Tελείωσαν τα προκριματικά του Παγκοσμίου, με αρκετές συμμετοχές στις κατηγορίες. Θα ανεβάσω ενδεικτικά καποιες φωτογραφίες, καθως οι φωτογραφίες ειναι πολλές και ακολουθουν και τα τελικα
Η παρουσία της ελληνικής αποστολής ,πολύ καλή , οι Έλληνες αθλητές δίνουν βροντερό παρών!
Το πρόσωπο της βραδιάς σίγουρα ειναι ο* Γιάννης Μάγκος*, σε φοβερη φόρμα, ακομα πιο βελτιωμένος .

*Kατηγορία Χ-TALL (+1.80)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία ΤΑLL (-1.80)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μedium (-1.74)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Short (-1.68)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters BB

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*SuperMasters (+50)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Miss Model

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραιο φωτ/κο υλικο Κωστα κ πολλες συμετοχες ,ιδιως στις γυναικες στις model τι γινεται εκει; Χαμος γινεται! :01. Smile: 
Ολοι αυτοι οι αθλητες-τριες θα παιξουν ολοι το βραδυ στους τελικους;
Περιμενουμε να δουμε τους νικητες.

----------


## theodosia

Πρώτη φορά πάω σε αγώνες bodybuilding και μόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πω! Πραγματικά το ευχαριστήθηκα :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown: 
@Polyneikos αν φορούσες μπλε μπλουζάκι και κόκκινη βερμούδα και έβγαζες συνεχώς φωτος σε κατάλαβα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πολυ ωραιο φωτ/κο υλικο Κωστα κ πολλες συμετοχες ,ιδιως στις γυναικες στις model τι γινεται εκει; Χαμος γινεται!
> Ολοι αυτοι οι αθλητες-τριες θα παιξουν ολοι το βραδυ στους τελικους;
> Περιμενουμε να δουμε τους νικητες.



Xρηστο οι φωτογραφίες που εβαλα ενδεικτικά ειναι από τα Προκριματικα και λόγω ελλειψης χρονου,δεν πρόλαβα να ανεβασω καν όλες τις κατηγορίες.
Απο αυριο αναλυτικα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ WABBA ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ 2014, Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ !!


*

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αναμενόμενο όσο να πεις,εξαιρετικός ο Μάγκος!  :03. Clap:

----------


## No Fear

Κωστα φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σου!
Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που τα ειπαμε παλι απο κοντα,οι συζητησεις μας ειχαν για εμενα μεγαλο ενδιαφερον μιας και στην επαρχια πληροφορουμαστε μονο μεσω του ιντερνετ.
Ο Κωστα ακουραστος,δεν εκατσε ουτε στιγμη,το αξιζουν πραγματικα πολλα μπραβο!Η καλυψη του αγωνα ηταν ενας διημερος μαραθονιος! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## barbell

Καταπληκτικος ο Μαγγος δεν αφησε περιθωρια στους αντιπαλους του παρολο το υψηλο επιπεδο του αγωνα..Ξεχωρισα επισης τον Ισπανο που βγηκε 2ος στη κοντη κατηγορια,με λιγη δουλεια αυτο το παιδι μπορει να γινει επαγγελματιας.Ο Ινδος στα junior ηταν επισης εκπληξη,ειχε φοβερο condition και μερικα τρομερα σημεια,στα bodyfitness επισης σταθερη αξια ο Μαραγγος πλεον αλλα και στην ψηλη το παλικαρρι ηταν καταπληκτικο,οι διαστασεις του για το βαρος του ηταν τεραστιες.Γενικα πολυ δυνατος αγωνας με υψηλο επιπεδο.Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια που συμμετειχαν

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελειος ο Μαγκος :03. Clap:  ,καλα αυτος ο αντιπαλος του δεξια του γιατι τον κοιταει ετσι ; Θελει να εμπεδωσει κατι; :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

o Μάγκος πραγματικά για τα δεδομένα και το επίπεδο του αγώνα δεν νομιζω να απειλήθηκε σε κανένα σημείο του αγώνα και δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε καμία διαφωνία στους κριτές για την πρώτη θέση και για το γενικό ,θεωρω ξεκάθαρη νίκη με διαφορα  :03. Thumb up: 

και φαντάζομαι να απόλαυσαν τον αγώνα θεατές και αθλητές αλλα και την διαμονή τους στο όμορφο Ναύπλιο  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ήθελα να πω συγχαρητήρια στους Ελληνες αθλητές, που σηκωσαν ψηλά την Ελληνική σημαία, καταλαμβάνωντας πολύ καλές θέσεις, πρωτες, δευτερες,τρίτες, μέσα στην εξάδα, αλλα ακόμα και εκεινους που δεν πλασαρίστηκαν, καθως το επίπεδο ήταν όντως Παγκοσμίου στις περισσότερες κατηγορίες.
Νομίζω ότι η ευκαιρία που δόθηκε σε αθλητές να διαγωνιστούν όχι απαραίτητα ως πρώτοι στο Πρωτάθλημα, ήταν ένα πολύ καλό τεστ των δυνατοτήτων τους και θα λειτουργήσει βεβαιως θετικά για την βελτίωσή τους
.
Δεν θα μπορουσα να μην ξεκινήσω τα σχόλιά μου από τον *Γιάννη Μάγκο*, νικητή της κατηγορίας *X-TALL* και *Γενικος Νικητή*, ειναι ο αθλητής που χάζευαν όλοι μέσα στο γηπεδο, με την επαγγελματική εμφάνιση του και την σωματική του κατάσταση, άψογος σε όλα.
Νομίζω ανέβασε το level αυτου του Παγκοσμίου και ήδη συζητείται σε όλες τις χώρες που συμμετείχαν.
*Εκλεισε 10 χρονια παρουσίες σε αγώνες με τον καλύτερο τίτλο !*
*Αγωνιστηκε για πρωτη φορα το 2004*,στον Αγωνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ,κερδίζωντας στην παρθενικη του εμφανιση την ψηλη κατηγορία και στον Γενικο Τίτλο παίζωντας με τους πολυπειρους Μαρκογλου Βασιλη και Παναγιωτη Σιωτη ήρθαν ισόπαλοι !!

 Αν δεν μου διαφεύγει κατι , πρέπει να ειναι ο 2ος αθλητής  που παίρνει Γενικο Παγκοσμίου, μετά τον μεγάλο *Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό* που  είχε πάρει την επαγγελματική κατηγορία στην ίδια διοργάνωση το 2006!
Αλλό ένα κοινό σημείο τους, ο προπονητής τους , Δαυίδ Μπαλάσας.
 Μεγαλη επιτυχία του Γιάννη!







Συγχαρητήρια στον *Μακη Μαραγκό*, νικητή της κατηγορίας Body Fitness (-1.75), τον *Ακη Κλαδά* ,*2ος* στην ιδια κατηγορία και τον* Γιώργο Νάτσιο* που βγηκε 3ος.
 Ουσιαστικά στην *Body Fitness (-1.75*) πήραμε την πρώτη τριάδα!

Ο *Καλμούκος Θεόδωρο*ς βγηκε 4ος στην  *Body Fitness (-1.75*)

Στην κατηγορία *Miss Model* , η *Γεωργία Παπαδοπούλου*, νικητρια της κατηγορίας Model στο Πρωτάθλημα , πήρε την 1η θέση!

Στην κατηγορία *Juniors*, ο *Διονυσης Γενιατάκης* , νικητής στο Πρωτάθλημα, πήρε *2η θέση* .

Στην *χαμηλή κατηγορία* , o *Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης* απέσπασε την* 3η  θεση* σε μια δύσκολη κατηγορία , με έμπειρους αθλητές.
O *Γιώργος Αθανασίου* βγήκε *5ος.*

Στην *μεσαία κατηγορία*, ο *Βασίλης Φυσατίδης* κατέλαβε την *5η θέση*.

Στην *Ψηλή κατηγορία*, ο *Φάνης Τζογάνης* πήρε την *4η θέση* και ο *Θοδωρής  Καραγιάννης της 6η θέση.*

Στην *Υπέρψηλη κατηγορία*, πλήν του Μαγκου που προαναφέρθηκε, ο πήρε *Μιχάλης Κυριάζης την 3η θέση* και ο *Αλέξανδρος Μπελεγρής την 4η θέση* και ο *Ντένις Γουέστγουντ την 5η θέση*.

Στην κατηγορία *Masters*,o *Γιάννης Λεωδής* πήρε την *6η θέση

*Στην κατηγορία *SuperMasters,* ο πολύπειρος *Λατσο Αντρεϊκο,* ηταν εντός δεκάδας.

Στην κατηγορία *Μen Models Fitness,* καταλάβανε την *2η και την 3η θέση* Ελληνες αθλητες* , ο Αθανασόπουλος Κωνσταντίνος και ο Παναγιώτης Μπατσαράς αντίστοιχα*. Θα μάθω τα ονόματα σύντομα για να αναφερθουν τα ονοματά τους.

Στην κατηγορίας *Miss Fitness 5η* η Σ*οφία Μπαλαμπάνη*.

Σίγουρα θα εχω ξεχάσει κάτι, σιγα σιγά θα ξετυλίγουμε το ρεπορτάζ του Παγκοσμίου, με φωτογραφίες και σχόλια.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν. :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλήτες και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο Γιαννη Μαγγο....εμφανιστηκε σε καταπληκτικη κατασταση με ογκο και φοβερη ποιοτητα (ινες).... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Τελειος ο Μαγκος ,καλα αυτος ο αντιπαλος του δεξια του γιατι τον κοιταει ετσι ; Θελει να εμπεδωσει κατι;


Μάλλον βλέπει μύες που ίσως δεν ξέρει αν υπάρχουν χαχαχαχα.Ο Μαγκος αλλού......απλά!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλήρες φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ των τελικών του WABBA World Championships 2014 στα *ΜULTIMEDIA -GALLERIES* του Bodybuilding.gr !
Σύντομα θα μπουν φωτογραφίες και από τα προκριματικά , καθως και βίντεο.
Θα γίνει και παρουσίαση του αγώνα, σύμφωνα με την ροή του, έτσι ώστε τα μελη να σχολιάσουν τις εντυπώσεις τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πρώτη φορά πάω σε αγώνες bodybuilding και μόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πω! Πραγματικά το ευχαριστήθηκα
> @Polyneikos αν φορούσες μπλε μπλουζάκι και κόκκινη βερμούδα και έβγαζες συνεχώς φωτος σε κατάλαβα


Θεοδόσία έπρεπε να μου μιλήσεις, γιατι δεν ηρθες; :05. Biceps: 




> Κωστα φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σου!
> Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που τα ειπαμε παλι απο κοντα,οι συζητησεις μας ειχαν για εμενα μεγαλο ενδιαφερον μιας και στην επαρχια πληροφορουμαστε μονο μεσω του ιντερνετ.
> Ο Κωστα ακουραστος,δεν εκατσε ουτε στιγμη,το αξιζουν πραγματικα πολλα μπραβο!Η καλυψη του αγωνα ηταν ενας διημερος μαραθονιος!


Γιαννη χαρηκα που τα είπαμε,είχαμε ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## theodosia

Πρώτον γιατι δεν ήμουν σίγουρη οτι ήσουν εσύ και δεύτερον δεν ξέρω,νομίζω θα ήταν περίεργο να σου μιλήσω έτσι στο άκυρο! :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στον Γιάννη Μάγκο που βαδίζει στα χνάρια του Κεφαλιανού.  :03. Clap:  

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για το υλικό και περιμένουμε τα αναλυτική παρουσίαση του αγώνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ξεκινησω την παρουσιαση του αγωνα κάνωντας μια εισαγωγή, για καποια στοιχεία του αγωνα,με την δική μου οπτική, ως θεατής.
Η WABBA Hellas ανέλαβε να διοργανώσει ενα Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, μια διεθνη διοργάνωση, εχωντας ως παρακαταθήκη τα Πανευρωπαϊκα που είχαν διοργανωθεί το 1981, το 1987 και το 1992 καθώς και το Παγκόσμιο του 2006, όλα στην Αθήνα.
Ο Τασος Κολιγκιώνης, μέλος της WABBA και παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής το 2010,2011 και 2012, εχωντας την εμπειρία του αθλητή , με την συνδρομή του δημάρχου Ναυπλίου και των τοπικών φορέων, και με όλο το προεδρείο της WABBA φυσικά, ανέλαβε να φέρει αυτη την διοργάνωση στο Ναύπλιο,μια ιδανική περίοδο, μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.
Ο αγώνας διοργανώθηκε στο κλειστό γήπεδο του Ναυπλίου, εντός της πόλης,εχωντας προσέξει αρκετές λεπτομέρειες, έτσι ώστε να γίνει ενα event ευχάριστο προς το κοινό και τους θεατές.
Μια αλλαγή στην ώρα των Προκριματικών αναφέρω, ενω η αφίσσα έγραφε 12, τελικά ξεκίνησε στις 14:00, αν και οι αθλητές είχαν ενημερωθεί στην εγγραφή και στην ζύγιση την Παρασκευή, αλλά τα προκριματικά τελείωσαν κατά τις 19:30, οπότε δεν κουραστήκαμε ιδιαίτερα , αν αναλογιστούμε ότι υπήρχαν *185 αθλητες,* βασει των αθλητών που ανέβηκαν στην σκηνή, αναμένω όμως και τα επισημα χαρτιά των κατηγοριών, καθως εχω εικόνα από τις φωτογραφίες.
Στα προκριματικά βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα για τις 10αδες και στα τελικα οι αθλητες εκτός δεκάδας πήραν το μετάλλιο τους και αποχώρησαν, οπότε στα τελικα έγιναν comparisons για τις δεκαδες και κατόπιν βγήκαν οι εξαδες.
Τα τελικα είχαν εναρξη στις 14:00 και όντως ξεκίνησαν αμέσως, 14:15, κατι που θεωρώ θετικό , αλλά ο μεγάλος αριθμός αθλητών, σε συνδυασμό με καποιες πολυπληθείς κατηγορίες, ειχαν αποτέλεσμα να διαρκέσει περίπου 9 ωρες.
Γενικά όμως υπήρχε πολυ καλή ροή στα Τελικα.
Οι Ελληνες αθλητές που επιλεχθηκαν , ήταν όλη σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και θεωρώ ότι τίμησαν με την παρουσια τους την διοργάνωση, προσωπικά τους συγχαίρω και σίγουρα η θέση που κατέλαβαν αλλους τους ευχαρίστησε, αλλους τους δυσαρέστησε πιθανόν, αλλα μια Παγκόσμια διοργάνωση, έχει καλό επίπεδο αθλητών και καποια αποτελέσματα είναι οριακά ,πέρα απο τις προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις του καθενός από εμας που μπορεί να διαφοροποιούνται από την τελική κατάταξη.
Πάντως όλοι σίγουρα κατέβαλαν τον καλύτερό τους ευατό.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα ξεκινησω την παρουσιαση του αγωνα κάνωντας μια εισαγωγή, για καποια στοιχεία του αγωνα,με την δική μου οπτική, ως θεατής.
> Η WABBA Hellas ανέλαβε να διοργανώσει ενα Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, μια διεθνη διοργάνωση, εχωντας ως παρακαταθήκη τα Πανευρωπαϊκα που είχαν διοργανωθεί το 1981, το 1987 και το 1992 καθώς και το Παγκόσμιο του 2006, όλα στην Αθήνα.
> Ο Τασος Κολιγκιώνης, μέλος της WABBA και παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής το 2010,2011 και 2012, εχωντας την εμπειρία του αθλητή , με την συνδρομή του δημάρχου Ναυπλίου και των τοπικών φορέων, και με όλο το προεδρείο της WABBA φυσικά, ανέλαβε να φέρει αυτη την διοργάνωση στο Ναύπλιο,μια ιδανική περίοδο, μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.
> Ο αγώνας διοργανώθηκε στο κλειστό γήπεδο του Ναυπλίου, εντός της πόλης,εχωντας προσέξει αρκετές λεπτομέρειες, έτσι ώστε να γίνει ενα event ευχάριστο προς το κοινό και τους θεατές.
> Μια αλλαγή στην ώρα των Προκριματικών αναφέρω, ενω η αφίσσα έγραφε 12, τελικά ξεκίνησε στις 14:00, αν και οι αθλητές είχαν ενημερωθεί στην εγγραφή και στην ζύγιση την Παρασκευή, αλλά τα προκριματικά τελείωσαν κατά τις 19:30, οπότε δεν κουραστήκαμε ιδιαίτερα , αν αναλογιστούμε ότι υπήρχαν *185 αθλητες,* βασει των αθλητών που ανέβηκαν στην σκηνή, αναμένω όμως και τα επισημα χαρτιά των κατηγοριών, καθως εχω εικόνα από τις φωτογραφίες.
> Στα προκριματικά βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα για τις 10αδες και στα τελικα οι αθλητες εκτός δεκάδας πήραν το μετάλλιο τους και αποχώρησαν, οπότε στα τελικα έγιναν comparisons για τις δεκαδες και κατόπιν βγήκαν οι εξαδες.
> Τα τελικα είχαν εναρξη στις 14:00 και όντως ξεκίνησαν αμέσως, 14:15, κατι που θεωρώ θετικό , αλλά ο μεγάλος αριθμός αθλητών, σε συνδυασμό με καποιες πολυπληθείς κατηγορίες, ειχαν αποτέλεσμα να διαρκέσει περίπου 9 ωρες.
> Γενικά όμως υπήρχε πολυ καλή ροή στα Τελικα.
> Οι Ελληνες αθλητές που επιλεχθηκαν , ήταν όλη σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και θεωρώ ότι τίμησαν με την παρουσια τους την διοργάνωση, προσωπικά τους συγχαίρω και σίγουρα η θέση που κατέλαβαν αλλους τους ευχαρίστησε, αλλους τους δυσαρέστησε πιθανόν, αλλα μια Παγκόσμια διοργάνωση, έχει καλό επίπεδο αθλητών και καποια αποτελέσματα είναι οριακά ,πέρα απο τις προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις του καθενός από εμας που μπορεί να διαφοροποιούνται από την τελική κατάταξη.
> Πάντως όλοι σίγουρα κατέβαλαν τον καλύτερό τους ευατό.



O αγώνας θα παρουσιαστεί  σύμφωνα με την ροή του, έτσι ώστε όλα τα μέλη και οι επισκέπτες, να μπορέσουν να αποκτήσουν πλήρη εικόνα του event, οι φωτογραφίες των τελικών επαναλαμβάνω ότι  ήδη έχουν ανέβει στα Multimedia - Gallery , σταδιακά θα ανέβουν και των προκριματικών, όπως και backstage φωτογραφίες αλλά και video high definition, όπως σας έχουμε συνηθίσει.
Ειναι μια διαδικασία που την αξίζουν οι αθλητές που συμμετείχαν,πέρα από τις χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες που ήδη διατίθονται ,έτσι ώστε να συμπληρωθεί το παζλ του αγώνα.
Θα χρειαστώ λίγο την υπομονή σας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

H πρώτη κατηγορία που βγήκε , ήταν η *Juniors ΒΒ*, κάτω των 24 ετών.
Απο ελληνικής πλευράς, είχαμε τον *Διονύση Γενιατάκη (νο49)*, αθλητή που κέρδισε την κατηγορία στο Πρωτάθλημα, 2 εβδομάδες νωρίτερα.
Ο 2ος στην κατάταξη του πρωταθλήματος, *Αλέξανδρος Μπελεγρής*, δυστυχώς είχε υπερβεί το όριο της ηλικίας και αναγκάστηκε να παιξει στην X-TALL, που θα παρουσιαστεί αργότερα.
Στην κατηγορία *Juniors ΒΒ* υπήρχαν *6 αθλητές*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το comparison που παίχθηκε η τριάδα, αριστερα είναι ο Ινδός αθλητής που κατετάγη 1ος, στην μέση ο Αγγλος αθλητής που βγήκε 3ος και δεξιά ο Διονύσης Γενιατάκης που βγήκε 2ος.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία* Μasters over 50* ή αλλιώς SuperMasters,όπως τις εχουμε συνηθισει στις εγχώριες διοργανώσεις.
Εδω είχαμε την συμμετοχή του *Λατσο Αντρεϊκο* με την ελληνική αποστολή, καθως και ο ίδιος με 25 χρονια παρουσίας στους ελληνικούς αγωνες, εχει διαγωνιστεί ουκ ολιγες φορες με την ελληνική σημαια.
Εδω θα πρέπει να πω ότι ο Λατσο *ΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ BODYBUILDING*, εχωντας σοβαρούς τραυματισμούς αλλα νομίζω θα τον βλέπουμε πολλά χρόνια.
Θα μπορουσα να στοιχηματίσω ότι εχει τος περισσότερους αγωνες στην πορεία του από όλους και για αυτό είναι άξιος αναφοράς.
Η κατηγορία είχε *10 αθλητές*.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Nικητής της κατηγορίας *Masters over 50*, ο αθλητής με το *νο41* από την Σλοβενία

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Masters over 40* , Με την συμμετοχή *19 αθλητών*, ίσως η πιο δύσκολη κατηγορία του αγώνα και πολυπηθής
Από Ελληνες αθλητές διαγωνίστηκαν οι *Κώστας Κουτρούμπας*,νικητής της κατηγορίας Masters στο Πρωτάθλημα, ο *Γιώργος Ζουμής* , *Γιάννης Λεωδής* και *Βεργής Παναγιώτης*
























*Οι Έλληνες αθλητές 
*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Τελικά μονο ο *Γιάννης Λεωδής* κατάφερε μπει στην 6αδα από τους Ελληνες αθλητές

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της Masters BB ο Γερμανός αθλητής με το *νο138

*

----------


## No Fear

Kωστα,εκεινο το παλικαρι στην απονομη με την λευκο μπλουζακι στο ποστ #39,ποιος ειναι?
Μας ειχε τραβηξει τα βλεμματα,περασε αρκετες φορες μπροστα μας!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Kωστα,εκεινο το παλικαρι στην απονομη με την λευκο μπλουζακι στο ποστ #39,ποιος ειναι?
> Μας ειχε τραβηξει τα βλεμματα,περασε αρκετες φορες μπροστα μας!


Γιαννη δεν τον γνωρίζω, ξενος ήταν, πάντως είχε κατι χερούκλες  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία *Μodels*,μια κατηγορία που έχει επικρατησει τον τελευταίο καιρό , με παιδια που κανουν πασαρέλα, με ωραία μαγιό και χαμόγελο.

Η κατηγορία ειχε 7 διαγωνιζόμενους

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία *Μen Μodel Fitness* , ειναι η κατηγορία με τις βερμούδες, που εχει καθιερωθεί σε όλες τις διοργανώσεις.
Εδω αξιολογείται η συμμετρία του άνω κορμού , χωρίς να υπάρχουν σαφή πλαίσια ορίων μυικότητας.
Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι ο αθλητής* Δημήτρης Οικονομάκης* που κέρδισε στην κατηγορία του στο Πρωταθλημα της WABBA, δεν τον αφησανε στο Παγκόσμιο στουε προκριματικούς να συμμετάσχει, καθώς κρίθηκε υπεβολικά μυώδης για την κατηγορία,δίνωντας του το δικαίωμα να παίξει Body Fitness.
Τελικά είχαμε *7 συμμετοχές* 






















Παρόλα αυτα , ειχαμε 3 ελληνικές συμμετοχές, του *Κώστα Αθανασόπουλου* που βγήκε 2ος στην κατηγορία, του *Κώστα Σφακιανάκη* που βγήκε 5ος και του *Βασίλη Τουλίκα* που βγήκε 6ος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου, του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος της WABBA σε High Definition (1080).

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Συμφωνω απολυτα στην κατηγορια models να αποκλειονται :03. Clap:  αθλητες που ξεπερνουν τα ορια υπερβολικης μυικοτητας (την εχω ξαναπει την γνωμη μου) ,δοξα τον θεο υπαρχουν ενα σωρο αλλες κατηγοριες που θα ειναι πιο αντιπροσωπευτικες γι αυτους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Women Models* είχαμε την συμμετοχή *19 αθλητριών*
Η *Γεωργία Παπαδοπούλου , Νατάσα Μπαρουτα, Ελένη Αφέντρα,Όλγα Τότα και η Μαριλένα Στρατή* , εκπροσώπησαν την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*1η θέση στην κατηγορία Women Model η Γεωργία Παπαδοπούλου!
4η θέση για την Ελένη Αφέντρα και η θέση για την Μαριλένα Στρατη !



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Body Fitness -1.75*
Εδω είχαμε την συμμετοχή *4 Ελλήνων αθλητών, του Μάκη Μαραγκού, του Άκη Κλαδά, του Ανδριανου Βιτορόπουλου και του Γιλωργου Νάτσιου.* σε μια συνολική κατηγορία *15 αθλητών,* αρκετά δύσκολη κατηγορία

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*H τριάδα στην Men Βοdy Fitness -1.75 αποδείχθηκε ελληνική υποθεση!
1ος ο Μαραγκός , 2ος ο Κλαδάς και 3ος ο Νάτσιος

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτη την κατηγορία *(Men Body Fitness +1.75)* είχαμε την συμμετιχή *11* αθλητών, του *Γιώργου Μαργαρίτη ,του Αριστοτέλη Μπινετζή και του Καλμούκου Θεόδωρου, που πήρε τελικά την 4η θέση
*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## sAVAZz

να κανω μια ερωτηση...κατα ποσο επιτρεπτον ειναι ολο αυτο που κανει ο Μαραγγος???δλδ ανεβαζει και αλλα ατομα στην σκηνη για το ατομικο του,διαφορα α3εσουαρ κτλπ...

----------


## Polyneikos

> να κανω μια ερωτηση...κατα ποσο επιτρεπτον ειναι ολο αυτο που κανει ο Μαραγγος???δλδ ανεβαζει και αλλα ατομα στην σκηνη για το ατομικο του,διαφορα α3εσουαρ κτλπ...


Επιτρέπεται ότι δεν απαγορευεται από τους κανονισμούς..Εφόσον δηλαδή καπου δεν το αναφερουν οι κανονισμοί,δεν έχει λόγο να μην το κάνει..
Εξαλλου γενικά το ατομικό δεν βαθμολογείται,απλά κερδίζεις ή χάνεις καποιες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Men Short BB (-1.68)* , με την συμμετοχή *11* αθλητών.
Από ελληνικής πλευράς είχαμε τον *Παντελή Σταυρουλάκη* και τον *Γιώργο Αθανασίου


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα από τα βασικά comparisons της κατηγορίας *Μen Short bb (-1.68)*
 ο αθλητής με το μαυρο μαγιο αριστερά (νο126), από την Ιταλία, όχι με το τελειο καλούπι,αλλα πολλους μυς πάνω του,τεράστια ποδια.
Βγηκε τελικάς 1ος
Ο αθλητής με το πράσινο μαγιο από την Ισπανία,βγήκε 2ος.
Ο Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης , με συμμετρία , σε καλή φορμα, αλλά λόγω κατηγορίας θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσει σε μεγεθη για να κυνηγήσει παγκόσμιες διακρίσεις, σαφώς όμως ειναι απο τους πλεον ελπιδοφόρους αθλητες, σε καλή ηλικία.
Τον Γιώργο Αθανασίου, τον θυμάμαι απο το Mr Ελλας της NAC το 2012,οταν είχε παρει την 2η θεση στο Γενικό,νομίζω ότι με εναν κλικ παραπάνω στο φινίρισμα, θα ήταν ακομα πιο ψηλα σε καταταξη. Ειναι πολυ καλός αθλητής.

----------


## No Fear

> Γιαννη δεν τον γνωρίζω, ξενος ήταν, πάντως είχε κατι χερούκλες


Αστα να πανε φιλε,ειχαμε χαζεψει με τον Τακη.Για να κανει απονομη και φωτογραφιες με τον Τασο,σκεφτηκα πως θα ειναι γνωστος.Αν μαθεις τιποτα,γραψε το εδω Κωστα!

Οντως Κωστα,ο Ιταλος πολυ μαζα πανω του,περνουσε απο μπροστα μας και ηταν ολοφανερο αν και εμενα δεν μου αρεσε γιατι ειχε πολυ μαζα για το καλουπι του.Επισης περπατουσε με το ζορι.χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αστα να πανε φιλε,ειχαμε χαζεψει με τον Τακη.Για να κανει απονομη και φωτογραφιες με τον Τασο,σκεφτηκα πως θα ειναι γνωστος.Αν μαθεις τιποτα,γραψε το εδω Κωστα!
> 
> Οντως Κωστα,ο Ιταλος πολυ μαζα πανω του,περνουσε απο μπροστα μας και ηταν ολοφανερο αν και εμενα δεν μου αρεσε γιατι ειχε πολυ μαζα για το καλουπι του.Επισης περπατουσε με το ζορι.χαχαχαχαχαχαχα



Σιγουρα Γιαννη θα ειναι αγωνιστικός ,απλα δεν μου πάει καπου το μυαλο.
Τωρα όσο για τον Ιταλό αθλητή, νικητή της κατηγορίας Men BB -1.68, δεν εντυπωσιάζε αλήθεια το καλούπι του, αλλα ειχε αρκετες μάζες και ενω δεν ήταν στο 100% του, επικρατησε δικαια.
Θεωρώ όμως οτι ο 2ος στην κατάταξη Ισπανός, αν είχε πιάσει conditioning καλύτερο, ειναι καλύτερος αθλητης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Miss Shape* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 15 αθλητριών.

----------

